# TCR Comp Frame (small)



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

Was just wondering if the TCR Composite small frame is prone to chain slap and if needs a chainstay protector of some sorts?

Who has and who doesn't have a protector and what are your results? Thanks.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

The frame comes std with a cleat chain stay protector. I have not had any issues. I have a 2005 small.


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I've now ridden a small TCR Comp frame for a week or so and as you said, no problem. It does come with a clear strip.


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

Hey Heck do you mind me asking how tall you are? I just got a medium TCR comp limited and feel like its too big for me. Wondering if i should try to go back to get a small.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

why do you think it's too big? 

how tall are you? and what's your inseam (real inseam, not what's on your jeans)?



n1civicsi said:


> Hey Heck do you mind me asking how tall you are? I just got a medium TCR comp limited and feel like its too big for me. Wondering if i should try to go back to get a small.


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

the thing is i feel too stretched out. My arms are fully stretched out to reach the hoods. I try to keep my arms a little bent so i find myself having to hunch over and there is a lot of pressure pushing towards the bars.


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey there, I'm 5'6.5 and have a short inseam of 30 inches +/- 1 inch. The inseam is so hard to measure and your flexibility etc etc all make it a variable length. 

Anyway, a bike store sized me wrong once to a 52cm, and then I went down to 50cm. Even then it wasn't feeling all that good. Finally, I went to another store and I tried out the compact frame and now I'm more than happy. I have the long torso, short legs thing a ma jig and I think that's what Giant's compact geometry is good for, I come to realize I don't fit too well for traditional frames.

Now if your current medium frame is too long, that could be cuz most Giants have longer top tubes, to accomdate the compact geo. Assuming your seat is positioned correctly, seat height correct etc etc, try slapping on a 90mm stem. It will "increase" the responsiveness but it maybe more comfy. If not, I would consider trying a small frame and start to see which stem length, position etc will fit.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*subtle adjustments*



n1civicsi said:


> the thing is i feel too stretched out. My arms are fully stretched out to reach the hoods. I try to keep my arms a little bent so i find myself having to hunch over and there is a lot of pressure pushing towards the bars.


I felt like that too (I am 5'9" on a M). I dropped my seat just a bit and it brought me so far forward that I had to adjust my seat back. I also changed out the bars for 42cm and now it feels like it was built around me. I am still going to get fit because I now realize how sensitive the fit of this bike is to very small adjustments...


----------

